# viele kleine quadrate



## aTa (14. Februar 2002)

wie kann ich ganz viele kleine quadrate machen ich mein kein gitternetz sondern ausgefüllte quadrate!!!


----------



## AciDemon (14. Februar 2002)

a: rechteckauswahl: shift drücken und rahmen ziehen.
   alt+backspace drücken (für füllen mit vordergrundfarbe)
   vorgang für andere rechtecke wiederholen, oder kopieren

b: ein reckteck-pinsel nehmen
   einmal mausklick links (am gewünschten ort)
   vorgang wiederholen oder kopieren

c: ein füllmuster festlegen nach oben genannten abläufen
   dann füllen-werkzeug/muster


----------



## stiffy (14. Februar 2002)

woah use brain before blah!

das gitternetzmuster is doch nix andres ausser n haufen quadrate. stell halt ma den mode net auf multipliziern sondern auf negativ multipliziern. oder invertiers dann hast du weisse quadrate.


----------



## shiver (14. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von stiffy _
> *woah use brain before blah!
> 
> das gitternetzmuster is doch nix andres ausser n haufen quadrate. stell halt ma den mode net auf multipliziern sondern auf negativ multipliziern. oder invertiers dann hast du weisse quadrate. *



genau stiffy, würd ich dir auch empfehlen,

denn beim invertieren hättest du immernoch ein gitternetz, nur dass die linien wahrscheinlich schwarz statt weiss sind, und beim negativen multiplizieren würden die linien des gitters stark hervorstechen..

soviel dazu.

beste methode:
ctrl n, quadratisches bild machen, hintergrund transparent lassen.
genau in die mitte (abstand zu den seiten muss gleich sein) ein gefülltes quadrat malen, ctrl a, und dann als muster festlegen. 

im gewünschten bild dann das muster aufrufen.

tada.


----------



## stiffy (14. Februar 2002)

kk vielleicht hab ich mich ja nur undeutlich ausgedrückt.
also ich will das mal an nem kleinen beispiel deutlich machen:

also hier mein ausgangsbild:






so jetzt nehm ich mein schwarz-weiss gitternetz und klatsch des da drüber. deckkraft 50% ebenenmodus negativ multiplizieren. damit schalt ich imho die schwarzen bereiche auf transparent.





so und wenn ich jetzt ma kurz nachdenk könnt ich die ganze ebene mit den linien einfach invertieren, da weiss ja dann bekantlich zu schwarz wird. und tata hab ich n haufen kleiner quadrate:






hmm korrigiert mich wenn ich da was falsch seh ^^

//edit:
naja die linien stechen schon ein bissl hervor, aber ich denk ich seh hier n haufen quadrate und nich n haufen linien (vielleicht schile ich ja aber auch )

und dann kann ich immernoch die liniengröße größer machen (wuhu ich werd wieder unverständlich).

ansich is die methode die selbe die du benutzen würdest, bloss ich machs halt umständlicher indem ich die transparenz erst mit negativ multipliziern zuschalt, du bist halt so schlau und machsts gleich transparent ^^


----------



## shiver (14. Februar 2002)

heh, ja aber das geht nur,
wenn dein gittermuster aus weissen linien auf schwarzen bg besteht...

ich bin davon ausgegangen dass man ein gitternetz mit transparentem bg als muster nimmt.... mach ich jedenfalls immer so


----------



## stiffy (14. Februar 2002)

jo ich bin halt so auf mein sw gitter fixiert das ich mir doch glatt gedacht hab s gibt keine andren wege mehr ^^


----------



## aTa (14. Februar 2002)

danke ich versuch es ma


----------



## aTa (15. Februar 2002)

invertieren <-------- wie geht das genau??


----------



## shiver (15. Februar 2002)

handbuch lesen.

strg+i


----------



## aTa (15. Februar 2002)

mit welcher grösse macht ihr eure gitternetze??


----------



## dritter (15. Februar 2002)

völlig unterschiedlich.. Versuch verschiedene grössen.. es gibt da keine norm.. kommt ausserdem auf die grösse des Bildes an... und darauf, wie sichtbar ( falscher ausdruck; besser: wie fein..  )die linien sein sollen. 

Also als konkrete antwort kann ich nur sagen völlig unterschiedlich!


----------



## stiffy (15. Februar 2002)

was n des schon wieder für ne frage 

so gross wie dus brauchst, so groß machst dus auch. meins da oben is 10x10


----------



## nanda (15. Februar 2002)

@aTa
hier ist auch noch ein thread, der dir vielleicht hilft:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4762


----------

